# Happy Easter Everyone:)



## Denise1952 (Apr 20, 2014)

I have a bug, I think it is tonsilitus again.  Should have "deleted" those things years ago, LOL!

Anyway, hope everyone has a good one!  If you haven't played any of the "letter" or "word" games, they can really be a blast  Just ne:lofl:ver thought I'd be into them but they are way fun, Denise Brain exercise too!

How you going to spend your day?  Don't eat too many boiled eggs


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy Easter Nwlady, and to all!  Sorry to hear about your tonsillitis, they took mine out when I was a young kid...I remember the ice cream treat afterwards.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 20, 2014)

Yeah, I got the ice-cream but still have the dern tonsils, :aargh:


----------



## That Guy (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 20, 2014)

Nice TG, He is the reason for Easter.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 20, 2014)

Hope you feel better soon, Denise. Happy Easter to you.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 20, 2014)

ty Pappy, been sleepin off and on today, I'm doin ok  I think some antibiotics might do the trick though, might alternative medicines like Apple cider vinegar aren't working, so far anyway


----------



## Ina (Apr 20, 2014)

Denise, I sorry you are feel sick today. I hope you are better soon. (((HUGS)))


----------



## nan (Apr 21, 2014)

I hope everyone enjoyed a happy Easter .


----------



## nan (Apr 21, 2014)

I hope you are feeling better soon Denise.


----------

